# Chopin Waltzes Found**



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

After sampling many recordings, I have found 2 in particular I like:

Rubinstein and Pires

I love em!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That's great that you found your versions, but I thought you were going to tell us about lost Chopin waltzes that have finally come to light. Maybe next year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> After sampling many recordings, I have found 2 in particular I like:
> 
> Rubinstein and Pires
> 
> I love em!


Nice of you to share the news with us.:cheers:


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Lost waltzes? That would be fantastic! Sorry if my post title was misleading.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> Lost waltzes? That would be fantastic! Sorry if my post title was misleading.


I really thought is was a late April fool joke.


----------

